# Pregiudizio ...



## Eratò (14 Novembre 2014)

Inutile dire che il 3d di Minerva mi ha dato spunto per riflettere.Questo e' un forum e di base ci si conosce scrivendo.Poi piu' volte ci sono stati dei riferimenti riguardo alla critica dei singoli post e non al utente stesso.Ma siamo comunque in grado di limitarci a questo senza crearci un idea cristalizzata rispetto al utente?Riusciamo a cambiare opinione sfruttando una certa flessibilita' e ricordandoci l'importanza del interazione non verbale inesistente in questo contesto oppure bastano un paio di post che "stonano" per far partire il pregiudizio?Riusciamo  ad essere obiettivi e imparziali a prescindere da antipatie e simpatie?


----------



## disincantata (14 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Inutile dire che il 3d di Minerva mi ha dato spunto per riflettere.Questo e' un forum e di base ci si conosce scrivendo.Poi piu' volte ci sono stati dei riferimenti riguardo alla critica dei singoli post e non al utente stesso.Ma siamo comunque in grado di limitarci a questo senza crearci un idea cristalizzata rispetto al utente?Riusciamo a cambiare opinione sfruttando una certa flessibilita' e ricordandoci l'importanza del interazione non verbale inesistente in questo contesto oppure bastano un paio di post che "stonano" per far partire il pregiudizio?Riusciamo  ad essere obiettivi e imparziali a prescindere da antipatie e simpatie?



Ovvio che si fa piu' fatica ad  essere obiettivi con chi ci e' simpatico, non nel senso che per forza la pensiamo allo stesso modo, anzi, pero' nel farglielo notare ci mettiamo un po' di piu' cercando di dirlo nel modo piu' democratico possibile. 

Con chi o non conosciamo o ci e' neutro, siamo neutrali e diciamo subito la nostra. Educatamente pero' nel mio caso.  NON MI PIACE OFFENDERE.  Preferisco ignorare nel caso chi mi offende o ritengo offensivo.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Inutile dire che il 3d di Minerva mi ha dato spunto per riflettere.Questo e' un forum e di base ci si conosce scrivendo.Poi piu' volte ci sono stati dei riferimenti riguardo alla critica dei singoli post e non al utente stesso.Ma siamo comunque in grado di limitarci a questo senza crearci un idea cristalizzata rispetto al utente?Riusciamo a cambiare opinione sfruttando una certa flessibilita' e ricordandoci l'importanza del interazione non verbale inesistente in questo contesto oppure bastano un paio di post che "stonano" per far partire il pregiudizio?Riusciamo  ad essere obiettivi e imparziali a prescindere da antipatie e simpatie?


Ma guarda per ora rispondo al volo : un nick che mi stava simpatico l'ho cassato, quindi si non mi faccio di questi problemi, sono disponibile a rivedere ogni mia valutazione e prospettiva ma  non è che se una persona ( qui nick ) mi piace poi non possa cambiare idea e viceversa.


----------



## Eratò (14 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ovvio che si fa piu' fatica ad  essere obiettivi con chi ci e' simpatico, non nel senso che per forza la pensiamo allo stesso modo, anzi, pero' nel farglielo notare ci mettiamo un po' di piu' cercando di dirlo nel modo piu' democratico possibile.
> 
> Con chi o non conosciamo o ci e' neutro, siamo neutrali e diciamo subito la nostra. Educatamente pero' nel mio caso.  NON MI PIACE OFFENDERE.  Preferisco ignorare nel caso chi mi offende o ritengo offensivo.


Ma quello che mi chiedo e' se proprio questo nostro "antipatico,simpatico,neutro" ci possa condizionare a priori nel valutare cio' che ogni utente scrive...Riusciamo ad avere l'obiettivita' necessaria?Perche' se la conoscenza  qui dentro si basa sullo scrivere bisogna considerare quello e non una nostra supposizione su come un utente possa essere caratterialmente e il suo stile.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Inutile dire che il 3d di Minerva mi ha dato spunto per riflettere.Questo e' un forum e di base ci si conosce scrivendo.Poi piu' volte ci sono stati dei riferimenti riguardo alla critica dei singoli post e non al utente stesso.Ma siamo comunque in grado di limitarci a questo senza crearci un idea cristalizzata rispetto al utente?Riusciamo a cambiare opinione sfruttando una certa flessibilita' e ricordandoci l'importanza del interazione non verbale inesistente in questo contesto oppure bastano un paio di post che "stonano" per far partire il pregiudizio?Riusciamo  ad essere obiettivi e imparziali a prescindere da antipatie e simpatie?



A volte ci si deve sforzare un po' di più per considerare il post staccato dall'utente, e quindi per valutarlo  esclusivamente per il suo contenuto, ma quando si tratta di temi importanti e sentiti vedo la maggior parte dell'utenza in grado di farlo.


----------



## Eratò (14 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma guarda per ora rispondo al volo : un nick che mi stava simpatico l'ho cassato, quindi si non mi faccio di questi problemi, sono disponibile a rivedere ogni mia valutazione e prospettiva ma  non è che se una persona ( qui nick ) mi piace poi non possa cambiare idea e viceversa.


Questo e' capitato anche a me appena ho cominciato a rendermi conto che ogni post di un determinato utente che inizialmente mi risultava "antipatico" mi dava delle sensazioni diverse....E quindi ho cominciato a valutare in modo piu' obiettivo.


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma guarda per ora rispondo al volo : un nick che mi stava simpatico l'ho cassato, quindi si non mi faccio di questi problemi, sono disponibile a rivedere ogni mia valutazione e prospettiva ma  non è che se una persona ( qui nick ) mi piace poi non possa cambiare idea e viceversa.


Devi stare solo attenta però al fatto che "amore" e "odio", come dire simpatia ed antipatia, non giochino lo stesso ruolo.

Può capitare che si passi dall'uno all'altro per motivi personali, intendo dire che simpatia ed antipatia sono entrambi dei pregiudizi. Perché visti dal lato soggettivo e non in considerazione di un contesto più esteso.


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Inutile dire che il 3d di Minerva mi ha dato spunto per riflettere.Questo e' un forum e di base ci si conosce scrivendo.Poi piu' volte ci sono stati dei riferimenti riguardo alla critica dei singoli post e non al utente stesso.Ma siamo comunque in grado di limitarci a questo senza crearci un idea cristalizzata rispetto al utente?Riusciamo a cambiare opinione sfruttando una certa flessibilita' e ricordandoci l'importanza del interazione non verbale inesistente in questo contesto oppure bastano un paio di post che "stonano" per far partire il pregiudizio?Riusciamo  ad essere obiettivi e imparziali a prescindere da antipatie e simpatie?


Στην πραγματικότητα, προσπαθώ πάντα να περιορίσει παρορμήσεις μου, η οποία είναι θετική ή αρνητική.


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

Madonna, che ho scritto? Non è colpa mia. Nel caso prenditela con Google traduttore.


----------



## Eratò (14 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Στην πραγματικότητα, προσπαθώ πάντα να περιορίσει παρορμήσεις μου, η οποία είναι θετική ή αρνητική.


:up:ci provo anch'io anche se non sempre ci riesco in quanto impulsiva spesso di carattere...complimentoni comunque!


----------



## JON (14 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> :up:ci provo anch'io anche se non sempre ci riesco *in quanto impulsiva *spesso di carattere...complimentoni comunque!


E te lo credo, sei greca! Perdonami il pregiudizio.


----------



## Eratò (14 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> E te lo credo, sei greca! Perdonami il pregiudizio.


Non e' un pregiudizio,e' un dato di fatto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Non e' un pregiudizio,e' un dato di fatto



Intanto continui a rispondere agli uomini e a me no, è per caso un pregiudizio?


Ovviamente scherzo


----------



## Eratò (14 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Intanto continui a rispondere agli uomini e a me no, è per caso un pregiudizio?
> 
> 
> Ovviamente scherzo


Stavo per risponderti al post precedente.In verita' io giudico da me e dai primi tempi al forum che fra l'altro era il primo forum in cui interagivo e facevo una gran fatica in quanto non abituata.Tendevo a formarmi delle idee sugli altri utenti e poi puntualmente leggendo meglio o i post successivi mi smentivo e cambiavo idea di nuovo...Quindi decisi di non formarmela proprio un idea precisa e di concentrarmi su cio che si scriveva piuttosto che sul antipatia/simpatia..


----------



## disincantata (14 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ma quello che mi chiedo e' se proprio questo nostro "antipatico,simpatico,neutro" ci possa condizionare a priori nel valutare cio' che ogni utente scrive...Riusciamo ad avere l'obiettivita' necessaria?Perche' se la conoscenza  qui dentro si basa sullo scrivere bisogna considerare quello e non una nostra supposizione su come un utente possa essere caratterialmente e il suo stile.



Per me se ti fermi a riflettere si.  Ripeto, vale per me, se leggo una cosa che non condivido per niente ed a scriverla e' una persona per me 'neutra', nel, senso che non mi e' ne antipatica ne simpatica, la conosco poco o niente,  mi viene da rispondere subito che non la condivido e perche'.  Se una persona che conosco, o mi e' simpatica, o con la quale spesso, e, volentieri sono in sintonia, mi fermo a pensare  come mai  in quel contesto la vedo in maniera opposta,  poi scrivo comunque. 

PER FARTI UN ESEMPIO E' SUCCESSO  pochi giorni fa con Brunetta su un discorso iniziato da Starck.   Ho trovato eccessivo il modo di rispondere di lei ma prima di scriverlo ci ho  pensato.  Sono ancora convinta che li e'  stata lei ad essere    'prevenuta'  su una fatto con eventuali conseguenze o malizia,  traumi ipotizzati,   che io non vedo e non vedrei mai.  

Stessa cosa con Horby  su JB.  Poi ognuno resta della sua idea ma non vedo  perche'   io dovrei fingere di pensarla come gli altri, anche se mi sono simpatici e ci parlo molto di piu', per assecondarli.   

Qui si confonde l'essere onesti con i modi di esporci. 

Io non ho mai pensato che uno se insulta dice contestualmente la verita' e viceversa.

Soprattutto di certi che non scrivono piu' o pochissimo.

Lo penso su JB perche' non ho prova del contrario.  Mai approvato gli insulti ma non sono sua madre.  Non ha senso ad 
 ogni suo post colorito rimarcarlo.  Ci ho rinunciato pure con mia figlia a cui le troppe anestesie devono aver fatto o molto male o molto bene.


----------



## Horny (14 Novembre 2014)

No, non ho pregiudizio sulle opinioni.
ho già portato l'esempio di farfalla, che come utente mi è simpatica,
ma di cui difficilmente condivido le opinioni.
minerva mi è, come utente, meno simpatica di farfalla,
ma più di frequente mi è capitato di condividerne le opinioni.
e tutto ciò fermo restando che se conoscessi gli utenti di persona e da
anni, le valutazioni si potrebbero comunque ribaltare,
e lo risottolineo.


----------



## Horny (14 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per me se ti fermi a riflettere si.  Ripeto, vale per me, se leggo una cosa che non condivido per niente ed a scriverla e' una persona per me 'neutra', nel, senso che non mi e' ne antipatica ne simpatica, la conosco poco o niente,  mi viene da rispondere subito che non la condivido e perche'.  Se una persona che conosco, o mi e' simpatica, o con la quale spesso, e, volentieri sono in sintonia, mi fermo a pensare  come mai  in quel contesto la vedo in maniera opposta,  poi scrivo comunque.
> 
> PER FARTI UN ESEMPIO E' SUCCESSO  pochi giorni fa con Brunetta su un discorso iniziato da Starck.   Ho trovato eccessivo il modo di rispondere di lei ma prima di scriverlo ci ho  pensato.  Sono ancora convinta che li e'  stata lei ad essere    'prevenuta'  su una fatto con eventuali conseguenze o malizia,  traumi ipotizzati,   che io non vedo e non vedrei mai.
> 
> ...


 tu hai mai conosciuto uno che nella vita reale da del mentecatto, idiota, psicopatico alle persone in quel modo?
io no. 
Mettiamola come questione di coerenza.....
tutto qua.
Si, brunetta nel post di stark....ma brunetta altre volte lo fa.
a me piace come scrive, e' logica e lineare.
mica sempre ne condivido i contenuti,
mai preso sul personale le sue eventuali critiche nei miei confronti,
in genere piuttosto fondate, ma non sempre.

nella maggior parte dei casi mi fermo a pensare,
simpatia o meno, e al limite scelgo di non intervenire,
piuttosto che rischiare di esagerare.
l'ho fatto ad es. con occhi verdi e altri.
insomma cerco di essere coerente con la me stessa della vita reale.
non è detto che sempre ci riesca.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Devi stare solo attenta però al fatto che "amore" e "odio", come dire simpatia ed antipatia, non giochino lo stesso ruolo.
> 
> Può capitare che si passi dall'uno all'altro per motivi personali, intendo dire che simpatia ed antipatia sono entrambi dei pregiudizi. Perché visti dal lato soggettivo e non in considerazione di un contesto più esteso.


Certo


----------



## Eratò (14 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> No, non ho pregiudizio sulle opinioni.
> ho già portato l'esempio di farfalla, che come utente mi è simpatica,
> ma di cui difficilmente condivido le opinioni.
> minerva mi è, come utente, meno simpatica di farfalla,
> ...


E' lo stesso per me...l'unica cosa che m'infastidisce(e che determina la simpatia/antipatia) e' l'assenza di risposta...cioe' se mi fai una domanda su un argomento in cui esprimi un dubbio io ti rispondo ma in assenza di controrisposta  rimane come un argomento "sospeso" non chiarito....e li' non sai se ti sei spiegato,se l'altra parte e' rimasta col dubbio o se semplicemente ti ignora.Ma in quei casi evito di interagire....


----------



## disincantata (14 Novembre 2014)

Horby, io le prime volte neanche lo capivo JB.  

Poi dalle risposte di altri e con il tempo mi sono abituata ai suoi modi.  

Pero'  con altri che eccedevano ho usato subito l'ignore,  con lui non mi e' mai venuto in mente, proprio perche', togliendo gli insulti e le parolacce, troppe,  condivido il resto.

Ti ho fatto l'esempio di Grillo. Detesto come si esprime, gli insulti, le offese ai giornalisti,  ma quanta verita'! NON LO VOTEREI MAI, ma e' colpa sua.

Io non voglio certo che altri lo vedano come me,  ma neppure che io non possa dirmi d'accordo con lui quando lo sono  SOLO perche' manda affanculo a modo suo.

Questo mai.

 Neppure DILETTA, o Lopalal mi sono sembrate sconvolte dai suoi modi di sollevarle di peso.

Mettilo in ignore.  Non leggerlo.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2014)

Tendenzialmente se non concordo con un nick simpatico o antipatico che sia lo dico e ci discuto.
Vero è che su alcune uscite infelici probabilmente riesco ad essere più "morbida" con un nick che mi è simpatico.
L'altro giorno per esempio Tuba ha scritto un post che se fosse stato scritto da qualunque alro utente uomo avrebbe ricvuto solo un vafanculo come risposta. Ho letto, ho respirato e poi gli ho fatto capire che ho apprezzato zero ma allo stesso tempo non me lo sono mangiata come credo avrei fatto con qualcun altro.


----------



## Tubarao (14 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tendenzialmente se non concordo con un nick simpatico o antipatico che sia lo dico e ci discuto.
> Vero è che su alcune uscite infelici probabilmente riesco ad essere più "morbida" con un nick che mi è simpatico.
> L'altro giorno per esempio Tuba ha scritto un post che se fosse stato scritto da qualunque alro utente uomo avrebbe ricvuto solo un vafanculo come risposta. Ho letto, ho respirato e poi gli ho fatto capire che ho apprezzato zero ma allo stesso tempo non me lo sono mangiata come credo avrei fatto con qualcun altro.


Quale post ? Quello dove parlavo di Nicka e della Matra ?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quale post ? Quello dove parlavo di Nicka e della Matra ?


com è che quando ti broccolo mi ignori e se ti nomino in un post serio mi rispondi ? 
Si quello
Rileggendolo, ora colgo anche l'ironia.
L'altro giorno era un giorno no e l'ho presa male di brutto


----------



## Tubarao (14 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> com è che quando ti broccolo mi ignori e se ti nomino in un post serio mi rispondi ?
> Si quello
> Rileggendolo, ora colgo anche l'ironia.
> L'altro giorno era un giorno no e l'ho presa male di brutto


Ma infatti. Quello voleva essere un post giocoso. E ironico


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quale post ? Quello dove parlavo di Nicka e della Matra ?


Ah però ti sei ricordato al volo


----------



## Eratò (14 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tendenzialmente se non concordo con un nick simpatico o antipatico che sia lo dico e ci discuto.
> Vero è che su alcune uscite infelici probabilmente riesco ad essere più "morbida" con un nick che mi è simpatico.
> L'altro giorno per esempio Tuba ha scritto un post che se fosse stato scritto da qualunque alro utente uomo avrebbe ricvuto solo un vafanculo come risposta. Ho letto, ho respirato e poi gli ho fatto capire che ho apprezzato zero ma allo stesso tempo non me lo sono mangiata come credo avrei fatto con qualcun altro.


Non ho dubbi....anche se particolarmente aggressiva io non ti ho mai letta ma ti ho sempre vista molto schietta e naturale nel tuo modo di interagire e senza rancori.Aperta al confronto ecco.


----------



## Tubarao (14 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah però ti sei ricordato al volo


Sembro stupido..........


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Non ho dubbi....anche se particolarmente aggressiva io non ti ho mai letta ma ti ho sempre vista molto schietta e naturale nel tuo modo di interagire e senza rancori.Aperta al confronto ecco.



Ero più aggressiva i primi tempi con Daniele e Stermy, quando attaccavano la persona con cui avevo avuto una relazione.
Li mi trasformavo davvero


----------



## Eratò (14 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ero più aggressiva i primi tempi con Daniele e Stermy, quando attaccavano la persona con cui avevo avuto una relazione.
> Li mi trasformavo davvero


Vabbe' con Stermy ci voleva poco...Con me non ci sono mai stati scazzi ma mi ricordo che quando si metteva poteva far venire una crisi di nervi a Dalai Lama:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sembro stupido..........


Ma nemmeno sembri...  in realtà anzi


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> tu hai mai conosciuto uno che nella vita reale da del mentecatto, idiota, psicopatico alle persone in quel modo?
> io no.
> Mettiamola come questione di coerenza.....
> tutto qua.
> ...


Horby li mortacci tua. Non hai mai conosciuto qualcuno che nella vita fa questo e quello e allora GRAZIE AL CAZZO che passi da uno psicologo all'altro e se ti do della sconnessa te la leghi al dito. Hai conosciuto le persone sbagliate perchè, purtroppo, probabilmente per come sei attiri solo stronzi cagati a faroza. Il problema non è che ti fermi a pensare (anzi, brava), il problema è, casomai, QUELLO CHE PENSI. Io nella vita temo d'essere così. Ma non solo, ovviamente. Anche.


----------



## zanna (14 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Horby *li mortacci tua*. Non hai mai conosciuto qualcuno che nella vita fa questo e quello e allora *GRAZIE AL CAZZO* che passi da uno psicologo all'altro e se ti do *della sconnessa* te la leghi al dito. Hai conosciuto le persone sbagliate perchè, purtroppo, probabilmente per come sei attiri *solo stronzi cagati a faroza*. Il problema non è che ti fermi a pensare (anzi, brava), *il problema è*, casomai, *QUELLO CHE PENSI*. Io nella vita temo d'essere così. Ma non solo, ovviamente. Anche.


Non è che hai un debole per Horby?  o ti manca caciotta?


----------



## Horny (14 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Horby, io le prime volte neanche lo capivo JB.
> 
> Poi dalle risposte di altri e con il tempo mi sono abituata ai suoi modi.
> 
> ...


ma io non sono affatto sconvolta dai suoi modi.
:rotfl:
e lo ignoro con facilità.
non mi piace non tanto perché abbia quei modi,
ma perché qua sopra si permette modi che,
*NE SONO CERTA*, non ha nella vita reale.
e questo per me è indice di utente non limpido,
non vero,
che utilizza il forum per sfogare altre frustrazioni,
di cui si guarda bene dal parlare, salvo ridicolizzare 
altri per le proprie.
uno limpido viene qua sopra e scrive 
come Palladiano o Stark.
E, a questa stregua, pur essendo una che appiccica 
l'interpretazione della propria storia ovunque come i cavoli a merenda,
è più limpida Diletta, che almeno qualche volta scrive:
ho pianto perché le foto di me e mio marito che mi
ha tradito mi fanno piangere, e  mi sento frustrata.
'sto tizio, a parte giudicare gli altri, che cosa dà? 
cosa dice? cosa racconta? cosa condivide?
Il nulla.


----------



## Horny (14 Novembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Non è che hai un debole per Horby?  o ti manca caciotta?


si, gli piaccio perché sono magra.
e perché lui non piace a me.


----------



## Horny (14 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Non ho dubbi....anche se particolarmente aggressiva io non ti ho mai letta ma ti ho sempre vista molto schietta e naturale nel tuo modo di interagire e senza rancori.Aperta al confronto ecco.


anche a me farfalla dà l'impressione di essere priva di rancori.....
chissà se è davvero così


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> anche a me farfalla dà l'impressione di essere priva di rancori.....
> chissà se è davvero così



Non porto mai rancore ma se mi fai del male alzo un muro e non perdono. 
c'è da dire che devi farmi davvero tanto male prima che accada


----------



## Horny (14 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non porto mai rancore ma se mi fai del male alzo un muro e non perdono.
> c'è da dire che devi farmi davvero tanto male prima che accada


e di certo questo mica può accadere su un forum


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> e di certo questo mica può accadere su un forum



non ne sarei così sicura.....


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> e di certo questo mica può accadere su un forum


tanto tempo fa ti assicuro che ci fu gente colpita ferocemente .
parlo di vecchie storie


----------



## Horny (14 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> non ne sarei così sicura.....


cioé?


----------



## Horny (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tanto tempo fa ti assicuro che ci fu gente colpita ferocemente .
> parlo di vecchie storie


ah be', mi dispiace.
c'è una cosa che non capisco:
perché dici che gli altri dicono che sei snob????


----------



## Minerva (14 Novembre 2014)

..ho fatto il primo esempio che mi è venuto in mente per qualche atteggiamento che in effetti mi appartiene e che nel tempo mi è capitato di accentuare..quindi più che gli altri sono io che lo dico e lo nego.
magari se sarò ancora viva dopo l'ennesima partenza in allerta 2 col tempo un po' vedremo  se ti puoi fare un'idea tua  





Horny ha detto:


> ah be', mi dispiace.
> c'è una cosa che non capisco:
> perché dici che gli altri dicono che sei snob????


----------



## Horny (14 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ..ho fatto il primo esempio che mi è venuto in mente per qualche atteggiamento che in effetti mi appartiene e che nel tempo mi è capitato di accentuare..quindi più che gli altri sono io che lo dico e lo nego.
> magari se sarò ancora viva dopo l'ennesima partenza in allerta 2 col tempo un po' vedremo  se ti puoi fare un'idea tua


me la sono già fatta


----------



## disincantata (14 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> ma io non sono affatto sconvolta dai suoi modi.
> :rotfl:
> e lo ignoro con facilità.
> non mi piace non tanto perché abbia quei modi,
> ...



Potrebbe essere pure peggio per quello che ne so io.

Riguardo alle ultime righe qui e' pieno di  persone che scrivono come sta il gatto e di cui non si sa niente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Inutile dire che il 3d di Minerva mi ha dato spunto per riflettere.Questo e' un forum e di base ci si conosce scrivendo.Poi piu' volte ci sono stati dei riferimenti riguardo alla critica dei singoli post e non al utente stesso.Ma siamo comunque in grado di limitarci a questo senza crearci un idea cristalizzata rispetto al utente?Riusciamo a cambiare opinione sfruttando una certa flessibilita' e ricordandoci l'importanza del interazione non verbale inesistente in questo contesto oppure bastano un paio di post che "stonano" per far partire il pregiudizio?*Riusciamo  ad essere obiettivi e imparziali a prescindere da antipatie e simpatie?*


No. Io no. A mia discolpa posso dire che se un utente mi sta sul gozzo, quando scrive qualcosa che mi fa prudere le dita, conto fino a dieci, mi chiedo se posso esimermi e spesso taccio.


----------



## Divì (15 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ..ho fatto il primo esempio che mi è venuto in mente per qualche atteggiamento che in effetti mi appartiene e che nel tempo mi è capitato di accentuare..quindi più che gli altri sono io che lo dico e lo nego.
> magari se sarò ancora viva dopo l'ennesima partenza in allerta 2 col tempo un po' vedremo  se ti puoi fare un'idea tua


Minnie stai dicendo che se il 21 non piove vieni all'incontro a Milano, se sei ancora viva?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Inutile dire che il 3d di Minerva mi ha dato spunto per riflettere.Questo e' un forum e di base ci si conosce scrivendo.Poi piu' volte ci sono stati dei riferimenti riguardo alla critica dei singoli post e non al utente stesso.Ma siamo comunque in grado di limitarci a questo senza crearci un idea cristalizzata rispetto al utente?Riusciamo a cambiare opinione sfruttando una certa flessibilita' e ricordandoci l'importanza del interazione non verbale inesistente in questo contesto oppure bastano un paio di post che "stonano" per far partire il pregiudizio?Riusciamo  ad essere obiettivi e imparziali a prescindere da antipatie e simpatie?


Sai i pregiudizi non si sa mai bene come nascano.
Ma so che è molto facile nutrirli e ingigantirli, prova ne sia, che le macchine propagandistiche di ogni tipo hanno sempre avuto successo.
Molto difficile da sradicare.

La domanda secondo me è "come" conosciamo le persone.
Che cosa noi "costruiamo" intorno ad esse.

Penso che l'idea cristalizzata, sia comunque una via spiccia, per interpretare il mondo no?

Ritengo che sia impossibile essere obiettivi e imparziali, non tanto per il legame antipatie o simpatie, quanto proprio per la limitatezza del linguaggio no?

Vi sarà sempre qualcosa di mezzo, tra quanto uno scrive e le sue intenzioni, e quanto uno ritiene di aver letto eh?

Vengo un attimo a degli esempi concreti, nel tentativo, sempre infausto ahimè, di farmi capire...

Quando ero adolescente nacque in me un pregiudizio circa la musica di Mozart.
Mi ricordo che scrissi su un tema, che la musica di Mozart era fatta totalmente di canzonette per le sue puttane...

Per me insomma qualcosa come la blasonata serenata notturna era insopportabile...
Ma ecco io mi basavo solo sull'orecchio, mai mi ero sognato di porre mano all'esecuzione della sua musica...

Ma non mi ricordo come iniziai a studiarla...ma ne rimasi sconvolto...
Verissimo può sembrare anche una musichetta zuccherosa, ma nelle sue pieghe è qualcosa di paradossale e perfetto...

Resti sconvolto...la sua musica suona da sè stessa perfetta...
Non vi è una nota in meno e non una in più...ma resta incredibile che cosa cava fuori nella struttura...con queste chincaglierie...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Inutile dire che il 3d di Minerva mi ha dato spunto per riflettere.Questo e' un forum e di base ci si conosce scrivendo.Poi piu' volte ci sono stati dei riferimenti riguardo alla critica dei singoli post e non al utente stesso.Ma siamo comunque in grado di limitarci a questo senza crearci un idea cristalizzata rispetto al utente?Riusciamo a cambiare opinione sfruttando una certa flessibilita' e ricordandoci l'importanza del interazione non verbale inesistente in questo contesto oppure bastano un paio di post che "stonano" per far partire il pregiudizio?Riusciamo  ad essere obiettivi e imparziali a prescindere da antipatie e simpatie?


Siccome nel precedente post
sono stato troppo lungo ne scrivo un altro

Su altri versanti...
Per me non esiste qui dentro nessun utente che mi sia antipatico o simpatico.

Casomai trovo interessante o non interessante quello che uno scrive no?

E in genere mi interessano le cose che mi rimandano sempre a qualcosa che ho esperito o vissuto.

Secondo certe fonti, io sarei un uomo che sfrutta le donne in difficoltà.
E mettiamo che questo sia un pregiudizio.

Diventerà un giudizio senza appello e con relativa condanna allorquando ci sarà una donna pronta ad accusarmi in prima persona con fatti alla mano che io le ho recato dei danni, approffittando delle sue debolezze...

E secondo te ci sarà mai una donna o qui dentro o fuori di qui, che ammetterà mai una cosa del genere?


----------



## aristocat (15 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Inutile dire che il 3d di Minerva mi ha dato spunto per riflettere.Questo e' un forum e di base ci si conosce scrivendo.Poi piu' volte ci sono stati dei riferimenti riguardo alla critica dei singoli post e non al utente stesso.Ma siamo comunque in grado di limitarci a questo senza crearci un idea cristalizzata rispetto al utente?Riusciamo a cambiare opinione sfruttando una certa flessibilita' e ricordandoci l'importanza del interazione non verbale inesistente in questo contesto oppure bastano un paio di post che "stonano" per far partire il pregiudizio?*Riusciamo  ad essere obiettivi e imparziali a prescindere da antipatie e simpatie?*


Non per essere immodesta però sì. Credo che mi riesca bene.
Se mi piace il pensiero di una persona con cui in passato ho avuto incomprensioni, per me è verde, approvazione, "stima abbestia" in ogni caso


----------



## contepinceton (15 Novembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Non per essere immodesta però sì. Credo che mi riesca bene.
> Se mi piace il pensiero di una persona con cui in passato ho avuto incomprensioni, per me è verde, approvazione, "stima abbestia" in ogni caso


Ma come fai ad essere sicura di essere obiettiva e imparziale?
Io invece mi ritrovo sempre ad essere molto soggettivo e totalmente parziale...

Alla luce della mia esperienza, e del mio vissuto posso affermare che...

Ho esperito comunque che la realtà muta aspetto a seconda del punto che abbiamo di osservazione, e SOPRATTUTTO, a seconda del ruolo che rivestiamo in una determinata relazione...


----------



## aristocat (15 Novembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma come fai ad essere sicura di essere obiettiva e imparziale?*
> *Io invece mi ritrovo sempre ad essere molto soggettivo e totalmente parziale...*
> 
> Alla luce della mia esperienza, e del mio vissuto posso affermare che...
> ...


Contiño... Un minimo di obiettività la dovrai mantenere... Non so, se il tuo migliore amico ti dice: Ooooh, guarda l'asino che vola e tu rispondi: Sì, bello, molto pittoresco... capisci che è meglio lasciare da parte le intuizioni di Schopenhauer, oppure in quel preciso momento una mongolfiera si sta librando in cielo e dentro si trova un asino in preda al terrore più nero... 

Ebbene, sì, io credo di saper apprezzare un pensiero originale, arguto, anche in una persona che in altre occasioni può avermi infastidita qui nel Forum.

ari


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Novembre 2014)

Io ho un sacco di pregiudizi, e sono tutti assolutamente positivi.
Spero sempre però di riuscire a convertirli in giudizi (ex post) migliorandoli.

Comunque, no, non ho mai valutato nessun intervento solo in funzione di chi lo ha scritto.


----------



## free (15 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> *Io ho un sacco di pregiudizi, e sono tutti assolutamente positivi.*
> Spero sempre però di riuscire a convertirli in giudizi (ex post) migliorandoli.
> 
> Comunque, no, non ho mai valutato nessun intervento solo in funzione di chi lo ha scritto.



per esempio?


----------



## Fantastica (15 Novembre 2014)

Sono programmata per essere delusa; quindi, qualsiasi cosa legga qui sopra che non mi delude mi riempie di grata soddisfazione. Quando un utente non mi delude per più di tre volte consecutive, temo di leggere la quarta, perché aumenta la paura di essere delusa. E' estenuante, ma è pure una bella emozione. 

Star messa così significa che pregiudizi ne ho o non ne ho?


----------



## disincantata (16 Novembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sono programmata per essere delusa; quindi, qualsiasi cosa legga qui sopra che non mi delude mi riempie di grata soddisfazione. Quando un utente non mi delude per più di tre volte consecutive, temo di leggere la quarta, perché aumenta la paura di essere delusa. E' estenuante, ma è pure una bella emozione.
> 
> Star messa così significa che pregiudizi ne ho o non ne ho?


:rotfl:

NON HAI LA CASA allagata  VERO?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2014)

Da quello che una persona scrive ci si fa un quadro che è sempre parziale e bidimensionale.
Se questo quadro ricorda quello di Dorian Gray non lo riguardo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (16 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> per esempio?


Pregiudizi sugli utenti?
Beh, che siano intelligenti, creativi, simpatici, curiosi, acuti, sensibili, onesti, ironici e profondi anche.


----------



## free (16 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Pregiudizi sugli utenti?
> Beh, che siano intelligenti, creativi, simpatici, curiosi, acuti, sensibili, onesti, ironici e profondi anche.



insomma vedi tutto rosa
sei innamorato per caso??


----------



## Rabarbaro (16 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> insomma vedi tutto rosa
> sei innamorato per caso??


Innamoratissimo!


----------



## free (16 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Innamoratissimo!



beccato!
e idem!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Contiño... Un minimo di obiettività la dovrai mantenere... Non so, se il tuo migliore amico ti dice: Ooooh, guarda l'asino che vola e tu rispondi: Sì, bello, molto pittoresco... capisci che è meglio lasciare da parte le intuizioni di Schopenhauer, oppure in quel preciso momento una mongolfiera si sta librando in cielo e dentro si trova un asino in preda al terrore più nero...
> 
> Ebbene, sì, io credo di saper apprezzare un pensiero originale, arguto, anche in una persona che in altre occasioni può avermi infastidita qui nel Forum.
> 
> ari


Il pregiudizio nasce se difronte alle sue affermazioni io deduco che sia un bugiardo, un visionario, uno in malafede, o uno che ha problemi...

io invece per formazione mentale gli direi...ah si...dai che figata mostrali anche a me...

e così capita come quando uno ti dice...l'ho tradita perchè mi trascurava...
e allora vai lì da lei e le chiedi ma perchè lo hai trascurato?

E lei esplode in mille escandescenze elendandomi certe realtà per cui ti dici...ma porco can anca massa brava...lui piuttosto bambinone viziato dalle assurde pretese...

Ma è vero che lo trascuravi...si conte ocio che gli asini volano...conte...credici sai?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2014)

*altro esempio esemplare di pregiudizio...*

La cosa che più mi colpisce di un forum è che si ritenga che dato che uno scriva in esso, gli altri leggano.

Mica è detto eh?

A me per esempio interessa più scrivere qualcosa 
che non leggere...

Quando sono rientrato ho trovato cinque pagine di discussioni da aggiornare...

ma sempre caro mi fu il tasto...
"segna forum come già letti!"


----------



## oscuro (17 Novembre 2014)

*ahahhahaahh*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Siccome nel precedente post
> sono stato troppo lungo ne scrivo un altro
> 
> Su altri versanti...
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Continuo a non prendermela più con te,ma con chi continua a risponderti.le donne che non ammetteranno mai una cosa del genere è perchè hanno timore dei tuoi ricatti,continuo a sostenere che non ti si debba dare più possibilità di stare qui dentro...!


----------



## Eratò (17 Novembre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Pregiudizi sugli utenti?
> Beh, che siano intelligenti, creativi, simpatici, curiosi, acuti, sensibili, onesti, ironici e profondi anche.


Sempre ottimista eh?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Inutile dire che il 3d di Minerva mi ha dato spunto per riflettere.Questo e' un forum e di base ci si conosce scrivendo.Poi piu' volte ci sono stati dei riferimenti riguardo alla critica dei singoli post e non al utente stesso.*Ma siamo comunque in grado di limitarci a questo senza crearci un idea cristalizzata rispetto al utente?*Riusciamo a cambiare opinione sfruttando una certa flessibilita' e ricordandoci l'importanza del interazione non verbale inesistente in questo contesto oppure bastano un paio di post che "stonano" per far partire il pregiudizio?Riusciamo  ad essere obiettivi e imparziali a prescindere da antipatie e simpatie?


E' estremamente difficile non caderci. 
Personalmente, quando ho iniziato a scrivere qui dentro, sono stato condizionato da pregiudizi nei confronti di diversi utenti e mi rendo conto che rispondevo mettendomi sulla difensiva a prescindere, in base all'autore. 

Poi mi sono imposto di leggere e valutare cercando di superare il "chi" e valutare/controbattere il "cosa" e ho cercato di dare una dignità anche alle opinioni opposte alle mie espresse dagli utenti con cui non ero in sintonia.
Credo di avere ancora pregiudizi nei confronti di 5/6 palesemente in malafede (AnnaBlume, Ultimo, Lui, Sole, il minus habens) e non credo riuscirò a vincerli, ne mi interessa provarci.


----------



## Eratò (17 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> E' estremamente difficile non caderci.
> Personalmente, quando ho iniziato a scrivere qui dentro, sono stato condizionato da pregiudizi nei confronti di diversi utenti e mi rendo conto che rispondevo mettendomi sulla difensiva a prescindere, in base all'autore.
> 
> Poi mi sono imposto di leggere e valutare cercando di superare il "chi" e valutare/controbattere il "cosa" e ho cercato di dare una dignità anche alle opinioni opposte alle mie espresse dagli utenti con cui non ero in sintonia.
> Credo di avere ancora pregiudizi nei confronti di 5/6 palesemente in malafede (AnnaBlume, Ultimo, Lui, Sole, il minus habens) e non credo riuscirò a vincerli, ne mi interessa provarci.


Questo inizialmente capitava anche a me.Ma poi ho smesso di vedere chi scrive ma leggevo cio'  che era scritto e ho avuto delle belle sorprese....


----------



## JON (18 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Sempre ottimista eh?


Non credo fosse solo ottimismo. Per pregiudizio potresti anche sovrastimare qualcuno, e non è detto che quel qualcuno possa esserne responsabile, magari il più delle volte ci metti del solo tuo.

Come ti dicevo all'inizio, personalmente, mi guardo sempre dal manifestare eccessivi slanci, che siano positivi o negativi, verso le persone. Preferisco sempre mantenere, o tentare di mantenere, un discorso e un dialogo che vada aldilà delle impressioni personali e le conseguenti reazioni che queste possono comportare.

Non mi piace cambiare idea sulle persone, troppe volte assisto a traslazioni tra stima e disistima che mi fanno cadere le braccia. Non sempre cambiare idea è sinonimo di positività e intelligenza, preferisco di gran lunga cercare dei punti in comune con chiunque.


----------



## Eratò (18 Novembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Non credo fosse solo ottimismo. Per pregiudizio potresti anche sovrastimare qualcuno, e non è detto che quel qualcuno possa esserne responsabile, magari il più delle volte ci metti del solo tuo.
> 
> Come ti dicevo all'inizio, personalmente, mi guardo sempre dal manifestare eccessivi slanci, che siano positivi o negativi, verso le persone. Preferisco sempre mantenere, o tentare di mantenere, un discorso e un dialogo che vada aldilà delle impressioni personali e le conseguenti reazioni che queste possono comportare.
> 
> Non mi piace cambiare idea sulle persone, troppe volte assisto a traslazioni tra stima e disistima che mi fanno cadere le braccia. Non sempre cambiare idea è sinonimo di positività e intelligenza, preferisco di gran lunga cercare dei punti in comune con chiunque.


Si sta su un forum,uno degli obiettivi e'anche quello di capire i nostri punti in comune a vicenda senno' confronto non ci puo' essere...personalmente preferisco l'essere diretti il che non significa scontrosi


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Novembre 2014)

*ma se il pregiudizio è tale*

è tale in quanto emettiamo un giudizio prescindendo dalla base delle motivazioni sul quale dovremmo formularlo.
Ma se ci comportiamo così è perchè un giudizio, inappellabile, l'abbiamo già emesso.
Allora la pregiudizievole dipende solo dal motivo per cui abbiamo emesso questo giudizio e dal nostro disinteresse nel rivederlo.
Tipo: tanto per non fare nomi, fino a qualche tempo fa, io leggevo sempre Fanta con un pregiudizio, perchè c'era qualcosa che non mi tornava nel suo modo di porsi.
Avevo notato che era tanto brava nell'interrogare il forum quanto era brava ad eludere le domande poste a lei.
Quindi, sostanzialmente, mi chiedevo che cercasse e questa cosa mi infastidiva.
Ogni volta che leggevo un suo post mi concentravo solo su questo e quando lo quotavo ero spesso a canini nudi perchè cercavo di farla venire allo scoperto.
Poi ho capito le sue motivazioni e ho annullato il mio pregiudizio.
Adesso la odio solo perchè mi ha facocerizzato Rabby, ma questa è un'altra storia
Ma su gran parte degli utenti io ho, credo, un pregiudizio.
Perchè leggendo quello che scrivono mi sono fatta un'idea di loro.
Un'idea magari sbagliata ma che sicuramente condiziona l'interpretazione di quello che leggo.
Altra cosa che condiziona è il ricordo, magari anche distorto, di altri post scritti dalla stessa persona.
Perchè magari questo ricordo può causare una sensazione di incoerenza o comunque stridere con quello che si sta leggendo.
Il problema è sempre che la parola scritta è paradossalmente maggiormente interpretabile di quella parlata, perchè è emozionalmente piatta, siamo noi ad attribuire le emozioni: non avendo linguaggio del corpo e tono della voce, attribuiamo alle frasi le sensazioni che di solito ci dà l'utente.
E me ne sono accorta al punto da fare,solo in certe discussioni,  in modo di non vedere gli avatar quando leggo.
Purtroppo vedo le firme ma quelle fortunatamente a volte non compaiono e spesso le confondo.
Così facendo dissocio l'idea da chi l'ha formulata, e questa cosa mi permette di avere anche qualche sorpresa.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è tale in quanto emettiamo un giudizio prescindendo dalla base delle motivazioni sul quale dovremmo formularlo.
> Ma se ci comportiamo così è perchè un giudizio, inappellabile, l'abbiamo già emesso.
> Allora la pregiudizievole dipende solo dal motivo per cui abbiamo emesso questo giudizio e dal nostro disinteresse nel rivederlo.
> Tipo: tanto per non fare nomi, fino a qualche tempo fa, io leggevo sempre Fanta con un pregiudizio, perchè c'era qualcosa che non mi tornava nel suo modo di porsi.
> ...


L'idea che tu ti fai non è nè giusta nè sbagliata.
Ma parziale.
Anceschi insegnava che la verità parziale assurge al titolo di opinone.
Sempre insegnava che ogni idea parziale, assurta a idea assoluta reca con sè il tristissimo nome di Ideologia.

Sui problemi della parola scritta, ai testi di goffman rimando.

Pensa solo ai problemi della lettura delle lingue antiche e ai strafalcioni che si fanno.

Pensa al famoso 144mila dei geova...

E pensa solo all'uso simbolico del linguaggio...

Arrivo tardi e tu mi dici...è un anno che ti aspetto...
E i lettori deducono che sei lì da 365 giorni...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Una idea che io mi sono fatto leggendoti è che sei acuta.


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2014)

palesemente per chi?
capisco che annablume possa risultare poco simpatica, non comprendo affatto l'accusa di malafede e mi chiedo anzi come ci si possa permettere di formularla insensatamente.
a meno che per te la malafede consista nell'avere idee diverse dalle tue 





PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> E' estremamente difficile non caderci.
> Personalmente, quando ho iniziato a scrivere qui dentro, sono stato condizionato da pregiudizi nei confronti di diversi utenti e mi rendo conto che rispondevo mettendomi sulla difensiva a prescindere, in base all'autore.
> 
> Poi mi sono imposto di leggere e valutare cercando di superare il "chi" e valutare/controbattere il "cosa" e ho cercato di dare una dignità anche alle opinioni opposte alle mie espresse dagli utenti con cui non ero in sintonia.
> Credo di avere ancora pregiudizi nei confronti di 5/6 *palesemente in malafede* (AnnaBlume, Ultimo, Lui, Sole, il minus habens) e non credo riuscirò a vincerli, ne mi interessa provarci.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> palesemente per chi?
> capisco che annablume possa risultare poco simpatica, non comprendo affatto l'accusa di malafede e mi chiedo anzi come ci si possa permettere di formularla insensatamente.
> a meno che per te la malafede consista nell'avere idee diverse dalle tue


Palesemente per me.
Minerva, fai la brava: qui esprimiamo pareri personali, te compresa. Insensati per te? Ok. Per me un po' meno.
Sulle idee diverse dalle mie mi pare tu abbia scritto una boiata (questa sì insensata): ci sono centinaia di utenti che hanno idee diverse dalle mie e non fanno parte di quell'elenco.
Ma poi di che idee parli? Non so nemmeno se io ho delle idee. Ultimo ha più buchi del culo che idee. Annablume (il nulla con l'ego attorno) ha delle idee? Se anche le avessi, idee su cosa? Politica, tradimenti, donne, nazionale di calcio, musica, depilazione intima, il tofu, Carrie Fisher?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Palesemente per me.
> Minerva, fai la brava: qui esprimiamo pareri personali, te compresa. Insensati per te? Ok. Per me un po' meno.
> Sulle idee diverse dalle mie mi pare tu abbia scritto una boiata (questa sì insensata): ci sono centinaia di utenti che hanno idee diverse dalle mie e non fanno parte di quell'elenco.
> Ma poi di che idee parli? Non so nemmeno se io ho delle idee. Ultimo ha più buchi del culo che idee. Annablume (il nulla con l'ego attorno) ha delle idee? Se anche le avessi, idee su cosa? Politica, tradimenti, donne, nazionale di calcio, musica, depilazione intima, il tofu, Carrie Fisher?


è una citazione da Cetto La Qualunque oppure posso obbiettare?
Perchè vedi, le idee sono una cosa, le accuse un'altra.
Poichè la malafede è una cosa volta a nuocere e/o ingannare, si accusa di malafede quando lo si dichiara apertamente, lo si sospetta quando lo si pensa soltanto.
Ma le accuse, poichè siano fatte correttamente, dovrebbero essere circostanziate.
Altrimenti, secondo me, sono malignità.
E non lo dico solo per il tuo post, tu mi sei pure simpatico.
Ma è un'osservazione generale su usi e costumi del forum.


----------



## Minerva (24 Novembre 2014)

il fatto molto semplice per me è questo:
se scrivi quella persona non mi piace non vengo a sindacare e me ne posso stare , se scrivi che è in malafede mi devi dire perché , non basta che tu abbia questa impressione.
in più se me lo scrivi ora mentre ti parlo ti posso rispondere, se lo fai quando non ci sono è scorretto.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è una citazione da Cetto La Qualunque oppure posso obbiettare?
> Perchè vedi, le idee sono una cosa, le accuse un'altra.
> Poichè la malafede è una cosa volta a nuocere e/o ingannare, si accusa di malafede quando lo si dichiara apertamente, lo si sospetta quando lo si pensa soltanto.
> Ma le accuse, poichè siano fatte correttamente, dovrebbero essere circostanziate.
> ...


Di dissonanza di idee non ho parlato; ne ha parlato (sbagliando, secondo me) Minerva: Brunetta, Oscuro e Daniele (ne cito a caso 3, ma potrei citarne 103) da quello che leggo hanno idee opposte alle mie rispetto alla tematica principale del forum, eppure non mi sogno nemmeno di accomunarli agli utenti citati prima.

Il mio post non era volto a far polemica e malignità ma semplicemente a rispondere ad Eratò (che chiedeva "siamo comunque in grado di limitarci a questo senza crearci un idea cristallizzata rispetto al utente?"). La mia risposta si riassumeva in "per quanto mi riguarda, nel caso di 5/6 utenti che cito espressamente, no". In fondo quel limite che mi riconosco nei loro confronti, è la stessa cosa che imputo a loro e che è riassunta in "malafede": è reciproca.

Sul circostanziare le accuse non ci penso nemmeno perchè non voglio scrivere un ridicolo, tedioso ed inutilmente polemico cahier de doléances da asilo Mariuccia.


----------



## Minerva (24 Novembre 2014)

comunque ringraziami per aver riportato un poco di acidità in questo effluvio di dolci carinerie


----------



## Eratò (24 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque ringraziami per aver riportato un poco di acidità in questo effluvio di dolci carinerie


Grazie Minerva


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque ringraziami per aver riportato un poco di acidità in questo effluvio di dolci carinerie


Cazzo... scusa non avevo capito il tuo ammirevole intento. 
Avrei potuto cogliere l'occasione per scatenare una campagna d'odio contro il tofu e far passare in secondo piano sto clima da nocaraseipiùfigatumacchèallacenaerimegliotu.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il fatto molto semplice per me è questo:
> se scrivi quella persona non mi piace non vengo a sindacare e me ne posso stare , se scrivi che è in malafede mi devi dire perché , non basta che tu abbia questa impressione.
> in più se me lo scrivi ora mentre ti parlo ti posso rispondere, se lo fai quando non ci sono è scorretto.


CSI Tradinet. Uhhhhhhhhhhh, ahi! Uh-uh! (la sigla)


----------



## Minerva (24 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Grazie Minerva





PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Cazzo... scusa non avevo capito il tuo ammirevole intento.
> Avrei potuto cogliere l'occasione per scatenare una campagna d'odio contro il tofu e far passare in secondo piano sto clima da nocaraseipiùfigatumacchèallacenaerimegliotu. View attachment 9541


è inutile, sono una buona incompresa


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è tale in quanto emettiamo un giudizio prescindendo dalla base delle motivazioni sul quale dovremmo formularlo.
> Ma se ci comportiamo così è perchè un giudizio, inappellabile, l'abbiamo già emesso.
> Allora la pregiudizievole dipende solo dal motivo per cui abbiamo emesso questo giudizio e dal nostro disinteresse nel rivederlo.
> Tipo: tanto per non fare nomi, fino a qualche tempo fa, io leggevo sempre Fanta con un pregiudizio, perchè c'era qualcosa che non mi tornava nel suo modo di porsi.
> ...


Se leggi una persona da un anno o più non hai pregiudizi ma giudizi.
Possono essere sbagliati perché in forma scritta si dà un'idea parziale di sé, ma non vedo come si possa parlare di pregiudizi.
Certo se uno entra e ha un avatar nazista ho un pregiudizio prima ancora di leggerlo.


----------



## Eratò (24 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se leggi una persona da un anno o più non hai pregiudizi ma giudizi.
> Possono essere sbagliati perché in forma scritta si dà un'idea parziale di sé, ma non vedo come si possa parlare di pregiudizi.
> Certo se uno entra e ha un avatar nazista ho un pregiudizio prima ancora di leggerlo.


Pregiudizi rispetto a quello che scrive un utente ad ogni successiva discussione.Faccio un esempio : scrivo e in genere non concordi di me,ti fai un idea tipo "ma lei e' superficiale,non ci capisce niente",i prossimi post che scrivero' riusciresti a vedermi diversamente a prescindere da cio' che ho scritto precedentemente e a prescindere dal idea che ti eri fatta di me?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il fatto molto semplice per me è questo:
> se scrivi quella persona non mi piace non vengo a sindacare e me ne posso stare , se scrivi che è in malafede mi devi dire perché , non basta che tu abbia questa impressione.
> in più se me lo scrivi ora mentre ti parlo ti posso rispondere, se lo fai quando non ci sono è scorretto.


Quoto



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Di dissonanza di idee non ho parlato; ne ha parlato (sbagliando, secondo me) Minerva: Brunetta, Oscuro e Daniele (ne cito a caso 3, ma potrei citarne 103) da quello che leggo hanno idee opposte alle mie rispetto alla tematica principale del forum, eppure non mi sogno nemmeno di accomunarli agli utenti citati prima.
> 
> Il mio post non era volto a far polemica e malignità ma semplicemente a rispondere ad Eratò (che chiedeva "siamo comunque in grado di limitarci a questo senza crearci un idea cristallizzata rispetto al utente?"). La mia risposta si riassumeva in "per quanto mi riguarda, nel caso di 5/6 utenti che cito espressamente, no". In fondo quel limite che mi riconosco nei loro confronti, è la stessa cosa che imputo a loro e che è riassunta in "malafede": è reciproca.
> 
> Sul circostanziare le accuse non ci penso nemmeno perchè non voglio scrivere un ridicolo, tedioso ed inutilmente polemico cahier de doléances da asilo Mariuccia.


Non capisco l'accusa di malafede.
Ribadisco che per me è una delle accuse più gravi che si possano fare ed è per questo che mi sembra una cosa da chiarire.
Non capisco neanche il senso di poter essere in malafede in un forum.
Nella vita è pieno di gente in malafede perché predicano bene e razzolano male e nascondono la loro reatà per comodo.
Ma in un forum che senso ha?
Potresti pensare a persone contraddittorie, non in malafede.
Del resto tutti in qualche misura abbiamo le nostre contraddizioni.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Pregiudizi rispetto a quello che scrive un utente ad ogni successiva discussione.Faccio un esempio : scrivo e in genere non concordi di me,ti fai un idea tipo "ma lei e' superficiale,non ci capisce niente",i prossimi post che scrivero' riusciresti a vedermi diversamente a prescindere da cio' che ho scritto precedentemente e a prescindere dal idea che ti eri fatta di me?


Sì.
Non penserei che "hai copiato"


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Di dissonanza di idee non ho parlato; ne ha parlato (sbagliando, secondo me) Minerva: Brunetta, Oscuro e Daniele (ne cito a caso 3, ma potrei citarne 103) da quello che leggo hanno idee opposte alle mie rispetto alla tematica principale del forum, eppure non mi sogno nemmeno di accomunarli agli utenti citati prima.
> 
> Il mio post non era volto a far polemica e malignità ma semplicemente a rispondere ad Eratò (che chiedeva "siamo comunque in grado di limitarci a questo senza crearci un idea cristallizzata rispetto al utente?"). La mia risposta si riassumeva in "per quanto mi riguarda, nel caso di 5/6 utenti che cito espressamente, no". *In fondo quel limite che mi riconosco nei loro confronti, è la stessa cosa che imputo a loro e che è riassunta in "malafede": *è reciproca.
> 
> Sul circostanziare le accuse non ci penso nemmeno perchè non voglio scrivere un ridicolo, tedioso ed inutilmente polemico cahier de doléances da asilo Mariuccia.


io credo che la malafede sia diffusamente interpretata in modo assai diverso da come la interpreto io.
Per me dire che qualcuno è in malafede è dirgli che è bugiardo, truffaldino e tenta pro domo sua di manipolare persone, parole e fatti per sembrare di essere meglio di quello che è, per ottenere secondi fini.
Insomma il contrario di bona fides.
Una persona di merda, alla fine della fiera.
Per quello dicevo che secondo me è un'accusa che dovrebbe essere circostanziata.
Poi ognuno ha la sua sensibilità e le sue idee, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se leggi una persona da un anno o più non hai pregiudizi ma giudizi.
> Possono essere sbagliati perché in forma scritta si dà un'idea parziale di sé, ma non vedo come si possa parlare di pregiudizi.
> Certo se uno entra e ha un avatar nazista ho un pregiudizio prima ancora di leggerlo.


Sono giunta alla mia veneranda età per capire poche cose: una di queste è che tutti i giudizi dovrebbero essere riesaminati periodicamente perchè non diventino pregiudizi.
Diversamente non si capisce tutta sta gente che dice di aver scoperto dopo dieci, venti anni di aver sposato una persona diversa da quella che credeva: evidentemente, fino ad un certo punto non ha visto offuscata dall'ammmmore, poi da un certo punto in poi non ha visto, offuscata dal pregiudizio.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io credo che la malafede sia diffusamente interpretata in modo assai diverso da come la interpreto io.
> *Per me dire che qualcuno è in malafede è dirgli che è bugiardo, truffaldino e tenta pro domo sua di manipolare persone, parole e fatti per sembrare di essere meglio di quello che è, per ottenere secondi fini.*
> Insomma il contrario di bona fides.
> Una persona di merda, alla fine della fiera.
> ...


Ben detto Sbriciolata, però stiamo parlando di contesti virtuali, di forum, non di ufficio, nemmeno di cene di forum (almeno per quanto mi riguarda). 
Limitatamente alle dinamiche di discussione nel forum si tratta di manipolazione delle parole e delle opinioni, no?
Sul circostanziare non ho capito se ti riferisci a tutti o solo a qualcuno dei succitati.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ben detto Sbriciolata, però stiamo parlando di contesti virtuali, di forum, non di ufficio, nemmeno di cene di forum (almeno per quanto mi riguarda).
> Limitatamente alle dinamiche di discussione nel forum si tratta di manipolazione delle parole e delle opinioni, no?
> Sul circostanziare non ho capito se ti riferisci a tutti o solo a qualcuno dei succitati.


Allora, per capirci:
se io dico qui, in chiaro, che tu sei in malafede, chiaramente mi riferisco al forum.
Però in questo forum vengono fatte confidenze tra persone VERE.
Se io dichiaro che una di queste persone è in malafede, contestualmente dichiaro che tutto il trascorso forumistico di questa persona è potenzialmente falso e che probabilmente quelle confidenze sono state malriposte, data la natura della persona, e potenzialmente raccolte per secondi fini.
Quindi mi sento in dovere di circostanziare, se posso.
E posso farlo, qui, solo riferendomi a cose scritte in chiaro, quindi è abbastanza difficile a meno di non cogliere post assolutamente discrepanti tra loro... e poi e poi.
Diversamente mi astengo dal dichiarare che quella persona è in malafede, al più posso dire che ne diffido o, in francese, che mi sta sulle balle.
Come io personalmente ho fatto con alcuni utenti, qui.
Parlando in generale.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2014)

Si dovrebbe giudicare lo scritto e poi al massimo avvicinarlo alle esperienze del singolo avatar. Ma io sono come Farfy difficilmente me la prendo e difficilmente posto rancore a meno non si superi il limite.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sono giunta alla mia veneranda età per capire poche cose: una di queste è che tutti i giudizi dovrebbero essere riesaminati periodicamente perchè non diventino pregiudizi.
> Diversamente non si capisce tutta sta gente che dice di aver scoperto dopo dieci, venti anni di aver sposato una persona diversa da quella che credeva: evidentemente, fino ad un certo punto non ha visto offuscata dall'ammmmore, poi da un certo punto in poi non ha visto, offuscata dal pregiudizio.


Si parlava del pregiudizio qui.
E dove sta qui l'ammore che rende ciechi?
I giudizi sono sempre rivedibili perché l'idea di una persona si completa.
Ad esempio si può avere un iniziale giudizio negativo che poi nel tempo diventa pessimo :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si parlava del pregiudizio qui.
> E dove sta qui l'ammore che rende ciechi?
> I giudizi sono sempre rivedibili perché l'idea di una persona si completa.
> Ad esempio si può avere un iniziale giudizio negativo che poi nel tempo diventa pessimo :carneval:


No aspè, facevo un esempio.
Allora, io di te ho una mia idea.
Credo che tu abbia una serie di valori, un'etica, che tu sia in grado di fare certe cose e non sia in grado di farne altre.
Con questa idea io leggo i tuoi post, mi approccio alle tue parole già escludendo che possano contenere certi significati o certe intenzioni, e lo faccio inevitabilmente ed inconsapevolmente.
Invece magari sbaglio, perchè la mia visione era viziata da un pregiudizio.
Che nel tuo caso sarebbe stato positivo, in altri è negativo.
Ho letto qui un utente per un sacco di tempo, viziata da un pregiudizio.
Poi un evento mi ha costretto a rivedere il modo in cui l'avevo inquadrato.
A quel punto, i suoi post hanno cambiato totalmente di significato, e vi ho letto tutt'altro.
Nello specifico, non è stato affatto bello.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No aspè, facevo un esempio.
> Allora, io di te ho una mia idea.
> Credo che tu abbia una serie di valori, un'etica, che tu sia in grado di fare certe cose e non sia in grado di farne altre.
> Con questa idea io leggo i tuoi post, mi approccio alle tue parole già escludendo che possano contenere certi significati o certe intenzioni, e lo faccio inevitabilmente ed inconsapevolmente.
> ...


E' vero che il giudizio (che diventa "pregiudizio" o. io direi, chiave interpretativa), sia negativo sia positivo, porta a vedere malevolmente o benevolmente.
Però quando un post incrina la coerenza della  chiave interpretativa si rivede provvisoriamente perché troviamo noi un disagio cognitivo.
In genere i post successivi si riallineano.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Parlando in generale.


Toh! Concidenza vuole che Ultimo sia tornato proprio oggi. Mettiamo via le polemiche e ammazziamo il vitello grasso. 
(Ho detto vitello: giù le mani, stronzi).


----------

